# Access 2003: Wie eine Wertliste in einem Formular unterbringen?



## DarthShader (10. September 2006)

Hallo,

folgende Situation: Ich habe eine Tabelle (namens "Angebote") mit einem Feld vom Typ "Text". In der Entwurfsansicht der Tabelle habe ich für dieses Feld folgende Einstellungen:

Steuerelement anzeigen: Listenfeld
Herkunftstyp: Wertliste
Datensatzherkunst: noch offen, fertig, zu bearbeiten

das Feld heißt "Status" und ich möchte, dass man in der Tabelle eben durch solch eine Dropdown-Liste nur die Werte "noch offen", "fertig" und "zu bearbeiten" auswählen kann, mit den obigen Einstellunge klappt das auch.

Nun möchte ich dazu ein Formular erstellen. Ich möchte auf dem Formular eine Liste mit eben den Werten haben ("noch offen", "fertig" und "zu bearbeiten") sodass ich, anstatt es einzugeben, einen der 3 auswählen kann.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Einstellungen zu dem Steuerelement auf dem Formular aussehen müssen? Speziell im Tab "Daten" die Werte für "Steuerelementinhalt", "Herkunftstyp" und "Datensatzherkunft", damit ich einfach einen der 3 Werte auswählen kann, der dann in die Tabelle eingetragen wird.

(Vielleicht habe ich auch schon bei der Tabelle etwas falsch gemacht, bin ich bei den Feld-Eigenschaften denn richtig vorgegangen, eine "Wertliste" zu benutzen?)


Vielen Dank!


----------



## RavelinePower (16. September 2006)

siehe Anhang ist Access 2000 format ! Dürfte aber kein Problem sein !

MfG Sascha


----------

